
Show HN: Stackmash - Notifications for events happening inside your app - hadlow
https://stackmash.com
======
hadlow
Hey HN

We made Stackmash to make it easy for app or website creators to get instant
notifications for their users activity. Originally built this for ourselves -
we thought others may like to use a service like Stackmash. Being our first
version, there are many features to come in the future such as being able to
forward notifications to a number of services such as SMS, email, Slack or
Telegram. As well as giving users the ability to control what shows as a
notification and what doesn't. We are also going to let users integrate with
IFTTT.

If you have any ideas or feedback, please let me know!

